# What AC is best



## UmaNation (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey guys, please post what AC is best!


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 20, 2015)

I've played GameCube, DS, and 3DS, but not Wii. I've heard that City Folk was great and I've seen why. I would rate the games like this:
1)New Leaf
2)City Folk
3)GameCube
4)Wild World

I didn't really like wild world,it was missing a lot of things that the GameCube had :/ Plus, the GameCube AC was so nostalgic to me and it celebrated holidays perfectly.


----------



## Alien (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm in the same boat as Monalu. I've never played City Folk due to not owning a Wii, but I got my start when I was younger with the GC version.

I'd rate the 3 that I've played in this order:
1: New Leaf
2: AC:GC
3: AC: Wild World

New leaf has really gotten me into landscaping and making my towns look good. Where as in the past, I just didn't care about hybrids, etc. It's really opened up a whole new area of animal crossing for me, and for that reason it is definitely my favorite of the series. The Gamecube version hold a ton of nostalgia and memories for me though. The original game (along with Pikmin) are easily in my favorite games ever list.


----------



## ACking (Jul 20, 2015)

I have played them all;
1. AC:GC
2. New Leaf
3. Wild World
4. City Folk


----------



## Bottles (Jul 20, 2015)

AC:NL!


----------



## Fuwa (Jul 21, 2015)

ACCF


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 22, 2015)

Animal Crossing New Leaf and the first, Gamecube version, are the best in my opinion. Next would be Wild World, and City Folk was the worst for me


----------



## Bjork (Jul 22, 2015)

new leaf, it has a lot more to do on it


----------



## natakazam (Jul 23, 2015)

anyone who doesn't say new leaf is delusional. but i quite like all of them, i'd think my second favorite would probably be city folk.


----------



## twisty (Jul 23, 2015)

1) ACNL
2) ACGC
3) WW
4) CF

City Folk was really...lackluster for me? There was barely anything different from Wild World, the city was only cool for the first two weeks, and I found that I preferred playing AC on a handheld system rather than a console. 

I really loved ACGC's holidays and special characters, though. ;w; Wisp was my favorite.


----------



## drizzy (Jul 23, 2015)

new leaf for sure


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2015)

New Leaf but e+ comes close.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 25, 2015)

NL obviously


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt (Jul 25, 2015)

New Leaf is the best.  I obviously has the most content out of them all, although that doesn't mean that the older ones are bed.  I just think that if you go back to the Gamecube version after playing so much of New Leaf, you do feel kind of spoiled in the amount of things you have and can do.


----------



## mogyay (Jul 25, 2015)

1. ac:nl
2. ac:gc
3. ac:ww
4. ac: cf

the only one i didn't completely fall in love with was city folk, i'm kind of over animal crossing if they're not on handhelds, i just struggle to find the time


----------



## Auri1898 (Jul 26, 2015)

Ac:Nl

AC:CF

AC:GC 

Ac:WW


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 26, 2015)

ACNL just because there is so much more that has never been in the previous games.


----------



## stevo97 (Jul 26, 2015)

It's probably Wild World just because it was the first one I played, that's the only reason. New Leaf is better in every conceivable way I can think of but I still have that soft spot for Wild World.


----------



## charmi (Jul 27, 2015)

This is my first one so it's best for me


----------



## jenpai (Jul 27, 2015)

The series keeps getting better with each release in my opinion  new leaf is by far my favourite just because of all the customisation features, although each game does have its flaws too :>


----------



## beffa (Jul 27, 2015)

new leaf
acgc
wild world
city folk


----------



## Wembely (Jul 29, 2015)

I think New Leaf is the best simply because of the graphics and how you get to be mayor.
Although I miss the old villagers that were only available in the old AC games.


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 29, 2015)

I played them all too and imo it's New Leaf, G'cube, City Folk and then Wild World.  Not that any are bad.


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

AC GC then ACNL


----------



## Klave (Aug 24, 2015)

I would say New Leaf is definitely my favourite. I would then rank Wild World and City Folk on the same level purely because I haven't played too much of either / can't remember much of it. I think I liked City Folk having different characters in different houses because that was a large problem I had with my brothers on Wild World.

I haven't ever played the Gamecube game but I hear it is really good. I'm not sure if I'd like to go back and play the others because New Leaf just feels so much better than all the rest. This is the first game where I really cared about my town and dream villagers and wanting to get hybrids and decorate my town with PWPs and have a great house. The island and mayor aspects of it are just so much better than what earlier versions were like.


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 24, 2015)

The only other Animal Crossing-game I've played is the Gamecube one, but I think New Leaf is better in almost every single way.


----------



## cornimer (Aug 24, 2015)

1. AC:NL
2. WW
3. ACGC
4. AC:CF


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 24, 2015)

My favorite is Population Growing, then New Leaf, City Folk, then Wild World.


----------



## Envy (Aug 24, 2015)

1. New Leaf
2. GCN
3. Wild World
4. City Folk

I _personally_ enjoyed the GCN version more than New Leaf, but there's no denying that New Leaf is the best in the series - I just don't play games like I used to. It's still far from perfect, but it does very much exceed the GCN version in nearly every way.

Wild World was a mix. It did some really good things (hairstyles, accessories, Wi-Fi, etc.) and then some really bad things (removing holidays, messing with villager interaction).

City Folk was just straight-up a very poorly done iteration. Everything they did wrong in WW (with the exception of holidays) was made even worse in CF, probably due to laziness. The game had some neat little features added, but they suffered from poor execution. This game looked shiny, like it was the return to the greatness of the GCN version, but that was a lie.


----------



## Togekid (Aug 24, 2015)

1. New Leaf
2. GCN
3. Let's Go To The City
4. Wild World


----------



## hedgimon (Aug 24, 2015)

In terms of the best? I'd probably rank them..

1 - ACNL
2 - ACGC
3 - ACCF
4 - ACWW

In terms of how much I enjoyed them?
1 - ACWW. Simply because it was my first ever AC game and it holds a lot of nostalgia. I honestly lost myself for days in that game in ways I just can't do any more. 
2 - Probably a tie between ACNL and ACGC. New Leaf has more to do but GC was so.. cute. 
3 - ACCF. Just never got into it. Probably played it about three times.


----------



## Lena Scorpion (Aug 24, 2015)

New Leaf is always the best <3


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 24, 2015)

1. New Leaf
2. City Folk
3. Wild World
4. Population Growing


----------



## himeki (Aug 24, 2015)

Tied 1: ACNL and ACWW. ACWW was my first ever nintendo game, and it holds many years of fond memories. I dig it out to play sometimes.
2. ACGC I hear its really good
3. ACCF. I got it as a present but never got into it. It was just clunky having to use a TV when I can easily pick up and play a DS, and stuff like KK was hard to do because others wanted to use the TV at the time. Must have played it less then 10 times.


----------



## cutie34 (Sep 2, 2015)

New leaf obviously


----------



## JessSux (Sep 2, 2015)

1. AC GC
2. ACNL
3. CF
4. WW

GC wins because it's the first one I played so everything was new and exciting and the nostalgia...
ACNL is next because the graphics are nice, there's multiplayer, the customization of the town is awesome, and QR codes, etc. allow for more customization overall. 
CF is next because I enjoyed playing it online with my husband when we were in a long-distance relationship for 3 years. So it was sort of special to me. 
WW is last only because ACNL is a better version of WW and WW has nothing too fantastic about it in my opinion.


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 5, 2015)

Animal crossing gamecube, no questions asked.


----------



## Toadette (Sep 9, 2015)

New Leaf for sure, but one thing I LOVE about say the gamecube one is that the villagers are so much more unfiltered haha. Dang, I have this cranky pig in my GC game, Boris and he made me feel SO bad about not playing for a month haha. I was so annoyed at him that I just didn't talk to him after that xD


----------



## kenna (Sep 12, 2015)

They're all really great but I absolutely love new leaf compared to the others. There's way more to do.


----------

